# Looking for suggestions for a sunroom



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

The floor looks nice,there are alot of colors in the tile so you have many choices to work with there. The current wall color picks up the light gray veins in the tile. If you want a green counter top you are probably going to be repainting for it all to blend. 
I would suggest taking a tile with you when you pick out the counter top. Once the countertop is chosen then pick out your new paint color. Would love to have a sunroom.
Please post pictures of the finished room.


----------



## ktulu05 (Jun 11, 2008)

No issue with repainting...assuming we can find a color that works. I've done all the work myself, so the only cost in re-painting is an hour and a gallon of paint.

If you look close at the tile, you can see some green and even some copper-like colors, if you squint hard enough. A light beige wall is the obvious choice, but we don't want to do that.


----------



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

Even more color options with the green and copper,I cant see them on the laptop. You could go with a green paint that is in the same color family as the tile.
You could also tile the counter top with the same tile you used on the floor. Just an idea.


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

If you want to keep it light and airy, take a look at all the whites at your paint store. You'll be able to find all kinds of whites with lovely hints of colour - you could find one with a hint of green, for example. The thing is, if you go for a distinct colour in a bright sunny room you may find the colour is too much. 

Another option is = when you find a colour you like, go down one or two shades on the paint-chip card - get a sample of that colour if you can and try it on a section of your wall to see how the light plays off of it.

Good luck!


----------

